# Driver needed north shore Mass



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Driver for 3/4 ton pickup in Saugus area. Must be experienced, dependable and available. Great pay ($$$$$) and plenty of hours. Anyone interested can give me a call at 781-789-4595 or email at [email protected] Thanks, 
ROY


----------

